# Redbox Instant streaming now available on LG Smart TVs



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Redbox Instant streaming now available on LG Smart TVs

"While still in beta, Redbox Instant is slowly increasing the number of devices it supports and has now announced its launch on LG's Smart TV platform (TVs only, not Blu-ray players, for now.) The hybrid disc / video on-demand / subscription streaming movie service has continued to push updates to its apps on Android and iOS since their debut, and has been posting promotions of its "disc + digital" approach."

Full Story Here









_Engadget_


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I'll have to wait and see if LG updates the firmware to add the app to older smart TV's. LG needs to update the Amazon app for DD 5.1. The Netflix app does DD 5.1.


----------

